# pallet shed



## fbelec (Apr 10, 2010)

any of you out there ever build a shed from pallets? there is a site where this guy builds sheds for himself out of pallets and some look ok. i think i got the site from someone on the forum.
http://summerville-novascotia.com/PalletShed/


----------



## bogydave (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks like lots of work, hard on tools & difficult to keep square.
Do-able but not sure it's worth the effort.
Pallets do make good compost bins, mine works fine.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 10, 2010)

With the price of everything nowadays, I love the idea.
The sheds look very simple to build and very strong.
But then again, while living in a 600 unit apartment complex in San Diego, my girlfriend
didn't understand why I used the little outside porch to store concrete blocks, old windows,
pieces of rebar, and other building materials I dragged home from various jobs.
I was going to build us a stone house but I lucked out and bought one instead.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 10, 2010)

Structural Ventilated Panels seem perfect for a wood shed.  I sometimes get the 8 footers with loads of building materials and hate to throw them away.


----------



## wsorg (Apr 10, 2010)

I've seen pallet sheds work.  It takes some knowhow to get done though.


----------



## webie (Apr 10, 2010)

Good pallets are getting harder to come by . Even where I work we reuse anything that is good . We have a guy employed full time who repairs any of our posible repairable pallets . It use to be for companies that pallets were cheap now they are very costly and like recycling they get reused till they are junk .


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 10, 2010)

[snob alert]
Pallet sheds look so - wrong side of the tracks - shanty town to me.  Would fit in well with a patchwork of used rusty metal roofing.  OK if you live on that side of the tracks.
[/snob alert]


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 11, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> [snob alert]
> Pallet sheds look so - wrong side of the tracks - shanty town to me.  Would fit in well with a patchwork of used rusty metal roofing.  OK if you live on that side of the tracks.
> [/snob alert]






Long live shanty town.


----------



## fbelec (Apr 11, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> [snob alert]
> Pallet sheds look so - wrong side of the tracks - shanty town to me.  Would fit in well with a patchwork of used rusty metal roofing.  OK if you live on that side of the tracks.
> [/snob alert]



LOL    very good


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 11, 2010)

Can you say hillbillly ?


----------



## WES999 (Apr 11, 2010)

I built this shed from recycled pallets. I didn't use the standard size pallets.
A place near me was getting rid of a bunch of shipping crates made form 6" X 3/4 pine.
The floor is standard pallets and I purchased some 3" strapping to support the roof and go around the outside.
It does the job, keeps my wood dry and out of the weather.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice Wes.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 11, 2010)

WES999 said:
			
		

> I built this shed from recycled pallets. I didn't use the standard size pallets.
> A place near me was getting rid of a bunch of shipping crates made form 6" X 3/4 pine.
> The floor is standard pallets and I purchased some 3" strapping to support the roof and go around the outside.
> It does the job, keeps my wood dry and out of the weather.




I like the convertible roof feature.. It would be great when you have a stretch of dry hot weather and aid the seasoning process..

Ray


----------



## fbelec (Apr 11, 2010)

great shed wes. looks like you thought of everything. how much does it hold? when you stock the shed is it with green wood or seasoned? does it dry the wood in the middle of the stack ok?


----------



## Tony H (Apr 11, 2010)

Some of the pallet sheds look ok but alot not so much. I would not put one up where it would be easily visible I did think of putting one up back in a little clearing out in the woods . With some of the other designs I have seen here available for a reasonable cost I think I will go more with that type shed.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 14, 2010)

There's a house one town over that a guy built out of pallets . . . although you would never know from the inside . . . or outside. Single story only.


----------



## fbelec (Apr 14, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> There's a house one town over that a guy built out of pallets . . . although you would never know from the inside . . . or outside. Single story only.



your joking right. a real livable house that passed inspections?


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 14, 2010)

This is nice;


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice photo, Kenny. Why did they build that one?

Uh, around here the term is, ah, 'rustic'.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 15, 2010)

Cluttermagnet said:
			
		

> Nice photo, Kenny. Why did they build that one?
> 
> Uh, around here the term is, ah, 'rustic'.






It was the winner in a contest called "Sustainable Architecture" and designed
by a couple folks from Vienna Technical University in Austria.
Pallets are not just an american thing.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's a home built in Chile out of shipping containers and pallets;


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow! Way kewl!

It's sort of Frank LLoyd Wright gets sick of curves, goes green...


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's a sight with lots of pallet sheds;
http://summerville-novascotia.com/PalletShed/


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 15, 2010)

fbelec said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No joke . . . but bear in mind that this was built in the late 1970s or early 1980s . . . in rural Maine . . . when and where the concept of building permits, much less inspections, did not start coming into being until just a few years back.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 17, 2010)

these will be the start to a small 4ishx8ish garden shed for my wife. I don't intend to use them as is for anything. I'll be tediously pulling off one board at a time. Plan is do do some sort of lap siding, need to put my dado blade to use because it's still in a package and over a year old.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow.  Much more creative than I've ever tried (with pallets, that is).
Gotta make a little shed for the camp fire wood - they boy's will be thrilled to have a dry and neat storage area.
Thanks for the ideas!
Happy burning!


----------



## Hogwildz (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm on the "other" side of the tracks.
I put it together each fall and dismantle and store in the barn each spring.
Holds a cord 8' from the back door of the living room.
I do want to make something that holds 3 cords or so. I might even splurge and buy one of those car port thingies.
I still want to set up & take down and the beginning & end of each season.
Pics of my practically free "wood manger".


----------

